# Bacon Brittle....again



## cowgirl (Jan 9, 2008)

I know I have posted the bacon brittle recipe before. Thought I'd post a picture of yesterday's batch.

This time I left out the pecans and just used crumbled bacon.....the stuff is crunchy, sweet and salty.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






















This batch turned out kind of dark, I thing I over cooked it, but it tastes good.


----------



## richtee (Jan 9, 2008)

It MUST be true!  EVERYTHING is better with bacon!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is the recipe....

MAKES ABOUT 1 POUND
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup light corn syrup
1/2 cup water
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 teaspoon baking soda
1⁄2-3⁄4 tsp. salt
3/4 cup chopped pecans
1 cup cooked bacon bits (about 12 ounces uncooked bacon)
Grease or butter a large nonstick baking sheet.
In a medium heavy saucepan, combine the sugar, corn syrup and water over medium heat. Stir until the sugar dissolves and the syrup comes to a boil. Attach a candy thermometer to the pan, increase the heat to high, and cook, without stirring, until the mixture reaches 290 degrees. 

Remove from the heat.

Stir in the butter, vanilla, baking soda, salt pecans and bacon bits. The mixture will foam. 
When it stops foaming, pour the hot mixture onto the prepared baking sheet as thinly as possible. Use a silicone spatula or a buttered spatula to spread.
Cool at least 10 minutes before breaking into pieces. Store in a covered container.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 9, 2008)

you ought to be WHIPPED WITH A WET NODDLE for posting that.........

your bacon?

in other words......home made

crap girl.........nice job again.............


----------



## packplantpath (Jan 9, 2008)

So, is that like, candied bacon.  I think I'm in love.  I feel faint.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks CG. Great recipe.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 9, 2008)

take some bacon......rub brown sugar on it, and bake........

now THATS some pig candy


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Deud, PackPlant and DS.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm sure it's not healthy, but it sure is tasty.
Deud, it's some of my bacon, I had it in the freezer.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 9, 2008)

Bake??? You mean smoke.....THAT'S Pig candy!!!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 9, 2008)

hehhe.......yeah......like that chicken fried bacon that that texas tv station aired..........


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 9, 2008)

Dude...........ya gotta wonder how any of us are still alive after eatin this stuff!!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 9, 2008)

well, i was wondering bout, if you hot smoke it.......the sugar will run drip off..


the baon, if homemade is already smoked


----------

